# Member rank sequence



## Cheule (26 Aug 2010)

Hiya, being a new member I've noticed my member rank change fairly frequently. The first thing I notice is that the second and third ranks appear out of sequence?

First rank: New Member
Second: Advanced Member
Third: Junior Member

Would it not seem better to reverse two and three? Otherwise I've been demoted from Advanced to Junior for a crime I haven't committed - honestly!


----------



## Shaun (26 Aug 2010)

Well spotted - a couple of the "default" ones were mixed in with the imported ones from the old software.

Here's the ranks _without_ the interlopers:

Newbie - *0*
Junior Member - *50*
Member - *100*
Senior Member - *500*
Executive Member - *2500*
Vice President - *5000*
Executive Vice President - *10000*
Senior Vice President - *25000*
President - *50000*
Chairman - *100000*
GOD! - *250000*

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bromptonaut (26 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> Well spotted - a couple of the "default" ones were mixed in with the imported ones from the old software.
> 
> Here's the ranks _without_ the interlopers:
> 
> ...



What about the personal ones- how did the owners (eg FM) some by these?


----------



## marinyork (26 Aug 2010)

As we're discussing the topic, I've always thought that Vice President, Executive Vice President and Senior Vice President sound a bit similar. Come on, we're geeks on here, can we not think of something cycle related to make fun of ourselves?


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> What about the personal ones- how did the owners (eg FM) some by these?



I have no idea!


----------



## Shaun (26 Aug 2010)

You get to modify your title after a certain number of posts.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2010)

So Wigsie decided to call himself a Nincompoop?


----------



## Ben M (26 Aug 2010)

Oh I didn't realise that "vice president" was just down to post count... I actually thought that Crankarm was the vice president of CC... A mad suggestion I'm sure you can agree!


----------



## montage (26 Aug 2010)

The better "favours" you give Admin the better the rank you get.

<--- .....that was a long bad day


----------



## Scotmitchy (27 Aug 2010)

Bike related suggestions

Still on stabizers - *0*
Now on a trike - *50*
Pedalling on a tagalong- *100*
Got me first hand me down - *500*
Ooh, bought a mountain bike - *2500*
Now decided I need a hybrid - *5000*
Loving my roadie - *10000*
Gotta be aluminium everything - *25000*
Tour de France contender - *50000*
So exalted that I have someone else to cycle for me - *100000*
GOD! walks on water, who needs a bike? - *250000*


Mitchy


----------



## DavieB (27 Aug 2010)

Mine is jammed at junior member


<-----


----------

